# Williamsburg Weather



## BassAngler (Feb 14, 2006)

I am planning a visit to Williamsburg in 2007 and just wondering what summer month is best weatherwise? Heat isn't really a big issue as it's vacation and I go to Florida when it's hot too.


----------



## Big Matt (Feb 14, 2006)

June is the least humid and probably the coolest feeling month.  Early June is quite nice.  July is very hot and humid, August is less hot more humid.  There are lots of thunder storms, but not like Orlando.

Williamsburg is almost as hot or as most of Florida in the summer time during the day and extremely humid sitting between two rivers.


----------



## BassAngler (Feb 14, 2006)

What about rain? Any major rainy months?


----------



## Big Matt (Feb 15, 2006)

The summer months get thunder storms.  There are very few days where you get steady rain, but you could get an inch of rain during a cloud burst.  June is the dryest month.

It rains alot in March, May, and September.  No month averages more than five inches of rain.


----------



## Diane (Feb 15, 2006)

We were there starting April 9 a year or two ago.  Heavy rain every day.  Muddy under foot.  Bone-chilling cold.  Totally miserable.

Diane


----------



## leejaime97 (Feb 15, 2006)

According to:  http://www.weather.com/activities/t.../weather/climo-monthly-graph.html?locid=23188

June is pretty warm and does not have as much precipitation as July and August...


----------



## Big Matt (Feb 15, 2006)

...and there isn't a lot to do indoors in Williamsburg unless you like to go to the outlet center.



			
				Diane said:
			
		

> We were there starting April 9 a year or two ago.  Heavy rain every day.  Muddy under foot.  Bone-chilling cold.  Totally miserable.
> 
> Diane


----------



## BassAngler (Feb 15, 2006)

Thanks for all the info!!


----------



## michaelsmalley (Feb 15, 2006)

*What about the fall*

I'll jump in here and piggyback a question I have.  My wife, her sister and another lady friend are thinking about going to Williamsburg in the fall of 2007.  What would be the recommendations for the ladies.

All are in early 60's and into historial stuff, not theme parks, rides, or beaches.  They are not party animals.  Would like the smallest crowds and best weather.  Thanks.

Mike Smalley


----------



## Big Matt (Feb 16, 2006)

Crowds are very different in the Fall.  The major difference is that there are fewer children.  You may see an occasional school group, but it is mostly adults, many in your age group.

September is very slow, but can still be hot and humid.  It does cool down at night and walking through the historic area at night is very relaxing.  

October has the best weather, and I believe it is the best weather month of the year.  Temperatures can get hot in a very warm spell, but it is usually about 65-75 degrees.  October is not a wet month.  Crowds are moderate and this is the busiest month in the fall.

November is also very slow and the weather is like October in the beginning, but it gets colder toward the end of the month and is wetter.

You will have a lot of fun during the fall.  The leaves change in mid-October.  Take time to visit the historic area of Colonial Williamsburg, Jamestown, Yorktown, Plantations on route 5, and drive the Colonial Parkway.  A trip to Monticello in Charlottesville is a great choice in the fall.  Civil War buffs will like Petersburg and Richmond historical sites.  You will have a full week.



			
				michaelsmalley said:
			
		

> I'll jump in here and piggyback a question I have.  My wife, her sister and another lady friend are thinking about going to Williamsburg in the fall of 2007.  What would be the recommendations for the ladies.
> 
> All are in early 60's and into historial stuff, not theme parks, rides, or beaches.  They are not party animals.  Would like the smallest crowds and best weather.  Thanks.
> 
> Mike Smalley


----------

